# vacuum sanders



## okpete (Dec 15, 2008)

Was wondering what some of ya out there are using as far as vac Sanding with a extension pole ideally. Up and down ladders with a hand sander and a hose is so slow and kill production not to mention losing suction. Oh, and bags or cartridge... which do you get more work time outa. Or just any hints on or ideas that can save some time and mess on a interior. I need to maybe explain little better. I'm a painter who when standing a lot of patches currently us a hand screen sander with a vac attachment, that being said it obviously has limited reach with out a lot of climbing, dragging hose, light and ladder. Very slow and awkward. Looking for more conveyance in occupied homes.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow







sometimes I got to wonder if I'm at paint talk or drywall talk, last night stilts and level 5, tonight power sanders.

It's the porter cable that everyone buys, if they use them, no ones found the perfect vacuum yet, drywall dust kills any vac over time. Maybe paint is different, don't know.

Here's one of our DWT members demonstrating one 




Maybe check out one of these for your pole sander, My supply house says the painters use these more than the tapers so.......http://www.fantastictools.com/p-209-radius-360-drywall-sanding-head.aspx


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a Porter Cable pole sander like the one in the video......I use a midi vac from Festool...The only problem I have with them is bits of paint clogging the sandpaper when I sand mud on previously painted walls...I use those yellow ones with thousands of little holes in them {120 grit}...I usually carry a putty knife in my back pocket and need to scrape the sandpaper often to get rid of the clumps of paint...Otherwise they are a great tool...I carry it around in a snowboard bag.

That said I use my Festool 5" orbital most of the time.


----------



## okpete (Dec 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Wow sometimes I got to wonder if I'm at paint talk or drywall talk, last night stilts and level 5, tonight power sanders.
> 
> It's the porter cable that everyone buys, if they use them, no ones found the perfect vacuum yet, drywall dust kills any vac over time. Maybe paint is different, don't know.
> 
> ...


Sorry to burden you with having to read such a unrelated question.... by The way way I'm not a drywall guy I'm a painter, that will actually do a fare amount of patching and was looking for a more productive and cleaner approach for my system... but ya did answer so thanks.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried the pole sander from dustless technologies? it has a rectangular head as opposed to a round one, and it looks like it may be a decent unit. I often run into issues on repaints where I either have to sand alot of patching, or the last guy to paint had a ton of crap in his paint that all needs to be sanded off the walls before the new paint goes up. It seems like the rectangular head would be easier to work with around doorways that are close together or close to the ceiling (i.e. hallways)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

okpete said:


> Sorry to burden you with having to read such a unrelated question.... by The way way I'm not a drywall guy I'm a painter, that will actually do a fare amount of patching and was looking for a more productive and cleaner approach for my system... but ya did answer so thanks.


I guess I should of put the little joker symbol in my 1st sentence. It was my attempt at sarcasm.I'm on paint talk and Drywall talk at the same time, so you can see why your thread would make me stop and think about which one I'm on. that's all....I come here more as a seeker than giver of knowledge. So if there is a chance to give my 2bucks worth, I will try.

Plus I got to keep my eye on workaholic, he's our guru/token painter over at DWT..... got to make sure he's saying nothing bad about us:jester:

This time,,,,,I remembered my joker symbol


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------

